# Are all old tractors manual transmissions?



## Brrg (Aug 19, 2021)

And is if the same as my small garden tractor? Meaning the brake/clutch are one pedal ? Or do I need to go learn how to drive a stick before buying


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

What tractor are you looking at to buy?
They're different. Our Farmall had separate clutch, then brake on right side split so you could brake left or right wheel independently or latch together for both.
Trans was unsynchronized (sort of an "art" up or down shifting).

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brrg (Aug 19, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> What tractor are you looking at to buy?
> They're different. Our Farmall had separate clutch, then brake on right side split so you could brake left or right wheel independently or latch together for both.
> Trans was unsynchronized (sort of an "art" up or down shifting).
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


It's this tractor in the pics . A coworker of mine wants to sell me it for 2500. Hasn't been ran in at least 7 years . It was his dad's . Hydraulic hoses keep blowing off . 
What do you think ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like an old NAA... Maybe $2500.00 if it was in relatively good working order.
A good NAA with a loader can push four grand if not more with the hoe


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like I said in his duplicate post. $500 bucks. That is a money pit, especially for someone who don't know squat about tractors.


----------

